# Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film - Directing for Stage & Screen MFA



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film - Directing for Stage & Screen MFA. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2018)

The Film School Johnny Carson School of Theatre & Film - Directing for Stage & Screen MFA has been updated.



> Updated Internship Opportunities


----------

